# American Standard VorMax Toilet



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone installed one of these toilets? How do they rate compared to the Toto HETs? This technology seems to be about as good as it can get. They weigh 90 lbs. so they must be very sturdy. Apparently this toilet does not need a 3" pathway. Any comments from those with experience with this technology is appreciated.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Saw one at HomeDepot yesterday and if I am not confused I think the pathway was 2 3/8". Priced at $288.00 less $100.00 at checkout discount. I like this one and the Champion 4. The ad clip shows it flushing a bucket of golf balls down the drain. What do you guys that install a lot of toilets think?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

srloren said:


> Saw one at HomeDepot yesterday


That means don't buy it.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Sierra2000... what kind of an answer is that? Are you saying don't buy this toilet? If that is your answer, would you mind telling me why you would not buy it? TIA for your reply


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Experience has taught me not to buy plumbing material from there. But that's just me. If you regularly shop there and you have good luck then screw what I'm saying. I can buy a toilet, faucet etc from Home Depot and one from the local plumbing supply house and the one purchased from Home Depot is going to be the piece of crap that fails prematurely. They are not made the same. 
Home Depot has things made just for them and they are made cheap cheap cheap. Look at the model numbers of faucets and toilets from what appears to be an identical item from Home Depot and one from plumbing supply house. 
They are different numbers and the ones at Home Depot are being produced with homeowners in mind with all these crappy push to connect fittings. 
I used to shop there for plumbing parts long ago.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

American Standard?:laughing:

I was burned by their poor quality a long time ago...

Here are some hints....

Champion 4 Toilets

Cadet 3 Toilets

Throw in 50% defective faucets on a single job...

And 2 lav sinks in the master bath with a gross mismatch of color, we picked through the 2 I had and 6 more at the supply house without finding a close pair and the rep showed up with 3 more....:no:

The rep eventually came back with a perfect matched set...
I appreciated his effort...
But cripes!

11 sinks without coming up with 2 that matched color?:blink::no:


The only way I'll know about this toilet is if a customer buys one and has me install it...

That would be after my warning that years ago I stopped installing that brand because of poor quality control and a high number of defects. I'll install it if they choose to continue, but if it is defective they still pay for the installation, and each subsequent attempt until a working one is installed...:yes:

They will however get an additional job discount if I'm still on the site when they return with the replacement...:thumbup:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

The ad clip shows it flushing a bucket of golf balls down the drain 

What happens after they leave the toilet, Oh that's it you call the drain cleaner to open your stopped up sewer line. The more of them sold I guess the better my business will be


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> The ad clip shows it flushing a bucket of golf balls down the drain
> 
> What happens after they leave the toilet, Oh that's it you call the drain cleaner to open your stopped up sewer line. The more of them sold I guess the better my business will be


I'll let you know when I start pooping golf balls....:laughing:
They ran that golf ball stuff on the 1st generation Champions....

Not a very accurate test of flushing ability...
Easy to flush and it should roll all the way to the treatment plant on a single stroke....:laughing:


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

sierra2000 said:


> Experience has taught me not to buy plumbing material from there. But that's just me. If you regularly shop there and you have good luck then screw what I'm saying. I can buy a toilet, faucet etc from Home Depot and one from the local plumbing supply house and the one purchased from Home Depot is going to be the piece of crap that fails prematurely. They are not made the same.
> Home Depot has things made just for them and they are made cheap cheap cheap. Look at the model numbers of faucets and toilets from what appears to be an identical item from Home Depot and one from plumbing supply house.
> They are different numbers and the ones at Home Depot are being produced with homeowners in mind with all these crappy push to connect fittings.
> I used to shop there for plumbing parts long ago.


Sierra you make some points that I have not paid attention to. My local supply house is closer than Home Depot. I will probably shop less at Home Depot to give my customers the best. HD offers a 10% Veterans Discount that I won't receive unless I ask for it. I am not that active in business these days as I retired in 1999. My local supplier does not give me much of a discount because my contribution to their bottom line is minimal. I always felt that I was entitled to a better discount for the years when I was active but they don't see it that way. Customer loyalty is not that important when the customer is in my retired shoes. Customer loyalty should always be in your business plan.

Your signature line reminds me that my Grandma lived in a home built by my parents and Uncles on the back of our lot in South East Los Angeles (Bell Gardens) and that my Plumber neighbor and future mentor, and his wife enjoyed watching through the Dining room window while the Mother and Grandmother would fight over disciplining the three boys (using a switch from one of the Cottonwood trees in our back yard. We ran like hell to get to Grandma's for protection. These ladies would meet midway between the houses. While our neighbors laughed at it, we learned to do what Mom wanted us to do or suffer the consequences. But Grandma saved a lot of skin from our backside. Unlike you, I know where my Grandma is. She is in Heaven waiting for me. Ha ha, I realize that this is just a signature for you and I intend no disrespect to your Grandma.

I do enjoy this site and many of the contributor's words of wisdom.... still learning. Guys look forward to your retirement years and for God's sake _invest to make it a great experience_. I was told by my Doctor that I would live to be 100 years of age but with my aches and pains, I hope not. My apologies guys for the long winded reply


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got this from Ferguson, they're showing one. Don't know how convenience will be a dual flush valve. They say that's cheaper than Kohler. It's good to have another option but personally, not for me (ain't American Standard person).


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have an A/S Champion in one of my bathrooms. I installed it in 2004. It has never clogged, and has been reliable. 
There are two problems I have experienced:
1) The glaze in the bowl is terrible - more like velcro!
You have to use the toilet brush every time you use it, with the effort depending on the nationality of the food you have consumed previously.
2) What a stupid design for a toilet when the porcelain follows the trapway, producing nooks and crannies all over the bowl footprint. It takes twice as long to dust and keep clean.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I believed they changed the design for that reason (maybe?)


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Weird looking dual flush.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I am installing at least five in a new home tomorrow or Monday, I will take lots of photos and give my opinion. I'm already dreading it cause like others, I've had terrible luck with American standard over past 5 years. I hate all there crap. I don't like that you have to use there Plastic but for the China caps to snap on, I use 5/16 solid brass bolts and the wing nut that come with AS toilets is 1/4" or smaller. So I have to supply my own China caps. Pisses me off. I hate everything about American standard. JUNK!!!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

They have them at HD for $288 with a selfclosing seat. 

Then I saw the sign that said let us install it for 79$ -not me 

No way will sell this if you can get them at box store.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plungerboy said:


> They have them at HD for $288 with a selfclosing seat.
> 
> Then I saw the sign that said let us install it for 79$ -not me
> 
> No way will sell this if you can get them at box store.



Update, told HO today about how supply house doesn't sell them and only sold at depot, explained why and that they are junk and he agreed! Switching to Kohler or totos!😄👍


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The new design has a pathway which looks to be 1" ledge near the top of the bowl. The ledge looks like a shelf for storing waste................maybe.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

There is an oilfield office about three hours from my shop that I go unclog a A/s vormax about twice a month. We took over the service there about 3 months ago. I replaced one broken vormax with a cheap Mansfield and havnt had to unclog that one.

None of the above means the Mansfield is better.

Maybe they can plunge the Mansfield and not the vormax.

Maybe they guy passing bricks only uses the vormax.

All I know is that I am not impressed with them performance that toilet.


----------

